# Jowo #5 nibs



## lorbay (Jul 24, 2013)

I just purchased some Jowo nibs and feeds from a member on here and my question is how do I tell they are Jowo nibs.??
All they say is Iridium Point Germany unlike Bock where it is clearly printed on the nib.
Lin


----------



## mredburn (Jul 24, 2013)

You can visually check the feeds against the stock pictures on Meisternibs.com


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 24, 2013)

To me that's always been the problem, I know they are JoWo, you know they are JoWo but the customer has to trust you that they are in fact JoWo. They are as good of nibs as Bock  maybe but with Bock your customer knows what he/she is getting


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jul 26, 2013)

Perhaps buy the version that is not engraved, or the perforated ones, or something that allows it to stand out from the daycom and similar "kit" nibs.


----------

